

Founders: Please call the FCC's Office of Communications Business Opportunities. - diafygi
https://www.fcc.gov/office-communications-business-opportunities

======
diafygi
This morning I called the FCC hotline and mentioned that I'm a small business
owner. They immediately redirected my call to the Office of Communications
Business Opportunities where I spoke with the Director Thomas Reed.

After I raised my concerns, he took down my name, business name, phone number,
and email, and said he would get back to me. I asked if many small businesses
had called, and he said not many.

I'm worried that entrepreneurs and small business owners on HN don't know
there is a special FCC office just for small businesses. If you have a startup
or small business and want to raise concerns about the pending Net Neutrality
policy, please use this office to get through.

(202) 418-0990

Here's some suggested talking points:

* "Hello, I'm <name> and I'm a small business owner. Could I please speak with Director Reed regarding the pending FCC Net Neutrality policy?"

If he's unavailable, suggested message to leave:

* "I'm a small business owner in <state> and the success of my business depends on the internet. Why is the FCC working with ISPs to make running my business harder? This will kill small business jobs like the ones I am creating. Please raise the small business job consequences of this pending policy with Chairman Wheeler, and please give me a call back. My business is <business_name>, and you can call me at <phone_number> or email me at <business_email>. Thank you."

As always, the more times you mention "jobs", the better.

~~~
seventytwo
I'm going to post your comment over on reddit... For what it's worth...

Just realized you totally already did this. Nice work.

